# Fishing cable behind wall?



## vinny186 (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm attempting to install a cable from my attic into the first floor which has to travel thru my second floor. So far I've fished it down the wall of my second floor but am having a helluva time getting it to the first floor. I've drilled 11.5" and still haven't come through into the first floor. I thought I would get thru the double plate and be home free but I keep hitting more wood. The ceiling joists, based on the size of the ones in the basement are 7" and I've also cut a hole in the wall on the first floor near the ceiling and can see the top plate and have even tried drilling up into the second floor but after 11" or so, my drill hits the wall and I have to stop. I can't believe the amount of trouble this is giving me!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2017)

2 top plates 3" joist 7" sub floor 3/4 bottom plate. 1 1/2 = 12 1/4"


----------



## vinny186 (Jan 13, 2017)

3 plates??? who knew! lol When you put it that way it all makes sense.

I guess it's back to HD for a longer drill bit...


----------



## JoeD (Jan 13, 2017)

With the first floor ceilng open you should be able to see the drill come through from above between the floor joists.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 13, 2017)

JoeD said:


> With the first floor ceilng open you should be able to see the drill come through from above between the floor joists.



He's drilling straight thru the joists.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> He's drilling straight thru the joists.



No He was referencing the distance


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 13, 2017)

nealtw said:


> No He was referencing the distance



Vinny186  I've drilled 11.5" and still haven't come through into the first floor. I thought I would get thru the double plate and be home free but I keep hitting more wood.

Sounded to me like he was drilling 11.5 inches. As JoeD asked he should see light from the hole below in the wall. So I assumed he was going thru joist and all.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> Vinny186  I've drilled 11.5" and still haven't come through into the first floor. I thought I would get thru the double plate and be home free but I keep hitting more wood.
> 
> Sounded to me like he was drilling 11.5 inches. As JoeD asked he should see light from the hole below in the wall. So I assumed he was going thru joist and all.



Okay, maybe, I was giving more credit than that. My worry would be more about the wires running below.I always drill a bigger hole down first so I can see into the cavity. I drilled a wire one time, there was no problem with drilling to far. the main breaker went and I had a plug in drill.:down:


----------



## JoeD (Jan 13, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> He's drilling straight thru the joists.


Then he needs to move over 3 inches and miss the joist.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2017)

JoeD said:


> Then he needs to move over 3 inches and miss the joist.



Yes not a good idea to have a wire inside the joists, I am sure he didn't do that.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 13, 2017)

JoeD said:


> Then he needs to move over 3 inches and miss the joist.



Yep, unless he is drilling thru the band. 

That would be rare to happen if the house is framed properly as then everything should be lined up in the wall.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> Yep, unless he is drilling thru the band.
> 
> That would be rare to happen if the house is framed properly as then everything should be lined up in the wall.



You can find all kinds of stuff in places you would never expect. 
If the joist are warped and want bend over it is not uncommon to just put a solid block in there, some times right in the middle.


----------



## vinny186 (Jan 14, 2017)

I thought the same thing, that I was drilling directly thru a joist so I moved over several inches.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 14, 2017)

Vinny

How far in from the outside sheathing are you drilling? And are you drilling straight down or slightly angled out?


----------



## vinny186 (Jan 14, 2017)

It's a common, inside wall. i'm drilling at a slight angle.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 15, 2017)

You may have run into a beam or 2 or 3 ply joist to support something , for the kitchen or the room on the other side of the wall.
Staircase framing, or a bump out for a hutch or fireplace or?


----------



## vinny186 (Jan 26, 2017)

This whole ordeal has been a complete kick in the a$$.

I finally am able to drill thru the top plate, bottom plate and every plate in between, get the holes patched and painted only to discover I can't have a sat. dish because the association won't allow holes to be drilled thru the roof or siding. 

The only "option" I can think of is wiring thru the dryer vent but I'm sure there are a million different reasons they won't allow that. 

I hate ATT and comcast!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 26, 2017)

Even once you solve the wire problem where can you mount the dish?


----------



## JoeD (Jan 26, 2017)

How does the phone line come into the house? cable TV?
Satellite dish does not need to be on the roof. It can be at ground level if it can see the sky.


----------



## vinny186 (Jan 26, 2017)

They'll allow it to be mounted on the front stoop - it will look like hell but it's a condo and when it's time to sell it will be easy to remove.


----------



## vinny186 (Jan 26, 2017)

The phone line has a dedicated box on the side of the building which goes thru the wall but it's probably been there forever and it looks like the ATT line is underground. I'll have to look around to see where it comes into the building.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 26, 2017)

vinny186 said:


> The phone line has a dedicated box on the side of the building which goes thru the wall but it's probably been there forever and it looks like the ATT line is underground. I'll have to look around to see where it comes into the building.



Then do you have a cable box too.


----------



## JoeD (Jan 27, 2017)

> on the side of the building which goes thru the wall


The key words are 'goes through the wall'. Run the sat cable through the same hole.


----------



## vinny186 (Jan 27, 2017)

I'll have to talk with the installer to see if they can use another provider's "hole."

A neighbor had his go around his dryer vent, so that might be the way to go.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2017)

vinny186 said:


> I'll have to talk with the installer to see if they can use another provider's "hole."
> 
> A neighbor had his go around his dryer vent, so that might be the way to go.



Tell him it is your hole as long as they don't run side by side for very long.


----------

